# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 46 (amirhossein78)

## Wild Rose

اینبار با حضور @amirhossein78
1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Wild Rose

Up :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Sara-

> اینبار با حضور @amirhossein78
> 1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟رئیس بانک
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  ب نظرم پست لایک نمیکنه
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تقریبا
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟هم اره هم ن
> 
> ...


بلد نیستم نصیحت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zizo

> اینبار با حضور @amirhossein78
> 1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مربی مهد کودک
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟اینجا رو بیلمیرم والا...جاهای دیگه  رو میتونم بگم
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟یووووووووووووو.موفق که بوده نسبتا منتها مهم اینه دوستاش کیا هستن
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟به شددددددددددددددددتتتتتت.ب  ضی اوقات البته
> 
> ...


ندارم

----------


## LI20

> اینبار با حضور @amirhossein78
> 1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟معلم پرورشی
>  
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمی دونم
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟نمی دونم
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه 
> 
> ...


////////////

----------


## maryam2015

*
1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ کارشناس بیهوشی :troll (5):

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اممممنمی دونم والله:troll (18):

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صددرصد ...به نظر من زبون خوبی داره خخخ 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نهههه خیلی پسر خوبیه ...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی دونم بخدا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ کنکور 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19نفر جذبش می شن 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فکر کنم دخترا خخخخ شوخی کردم :troll (4):

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) اقای بیهوشی ..نمی دونم چرا فکر می کنم قراره بیهوشی بخونه :troll (16):

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک ازین و درجا با نیرویی قوی کشته می شود ..سوسک را می گویم :troll (21):

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یه ادم مهربون ...اممممم مهربونه خیلی ...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:troll (4):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره بابا خیلی فعاله ...یهو اومد تو انجمن و فعال شد ...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ فکر می کنم  مهربونه ...مهربونی ...خیلی زود هم جوابارو میده 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : همیشه بیاد داشته باش اون نیرویی که تورو به اینجا اورده تا اخر باهاته ...هر موقع مشکلی برات پیش اومد بگو یا زینب ....من هر دفع میگم مشکلم حل میشه 

17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم خوشبخت شی ...هر چند اینو برای دخترا می گن اما دوست دارم اینو بهش بگم و این که بیشتر عمرت در ارامش باشی 

18.ی نصیحت : درستو بخون ....از من که دوبار تاحالا کنکور دادم بشنو ....حرص و جوش هم نخور ...گاهی اوقات مشکلاتی پیش میاد که فکرشو نمی کنی اون موقع فکر میکنی دنیا به پایان رسیده اما اینو بدون اونموقع باید خودتو جمع و جور کنی و دوباره سختی رو تحمل کنی چون قانون زندگی اینه ....
به هیچ کس هم اعتماد نکن ..هیچ کس حتی بهترین رفیقات ...چون شیطان هم روزی فرشته بود وقتش که برسه همه عوض میشن ...
و این که پول و مدرک بالاخره جور میشه جمع و جور کردن شعور و معرفت کار هر کسی نیست ......

با تشکر 
امضا : maryam2015*

----------


## amirhossein78

ممنون از همه  :Yahoo (110): 
چیژزی ندارم که بگم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhossein78


ممنون از همه 
چیژزی ندارم که بگم 


خواهش می کنم......کارشناس بیهوشی  تکنسین بیهوشی:troll (4):*

----------


## Rira

*
اینبار با حضور @amirhossein78
1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟حسابدار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بیخبرم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟فک کنم اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟کلا نمیشناسمش

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟دوستاشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی زمان

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟۱۲نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسر 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)ناشناس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هردو با سرعت نور از هم فرار میکنن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیچکس:‌|

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بعله ولی میتونه بهترم باشع-.-!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزو موفقیت:‌)
18.ی نصیحت :
از نصیحت بدم میاد*

----------


## Wild Rose

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 :Yahoo (110): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم :Yahoo (21): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نع :Yahoo (21): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
هست :Yahoo (21):  بیشتر رو بخشهای میلین داره :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
عمه اشو :Yahoo (21): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو غرورش :Yahoo (21):  
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
0  :Yahoo (21): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با هیچکدوم :Yahoo (110): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
]]]]]]]]]]][[[[[[[[[[[[[
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوکسه میترسه :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیکشی :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (77): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
شاید :Yahoo (21): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
من اصن نمیشناسمش :Yahoo (23): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظری ندارم :Yahoo (21): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همینکه براش نوشتم هدیه است -_-
17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفق باشی :Yahoo (3): 
18.ی نصیحت :
درناامیدی بسی امید است
در باقلاقاتوق کمی شوید است :Yahoo (4): 
شاد باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhossein78

Up :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhossein78

Up again :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mojtabay

> اینبار با حضور @amirhossein78
> 1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خیلی نمیشناسمش فک کنم استاد ریاضی امیرکبیر بس باشه
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نیدونم
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ ناظر بخش ریاضی میتونه موفق نباشه
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ فک نکنم
> 
> ...


اهل  نصیحت نیستم 
ولی
دنیا همه هیچ و اهل دنیا همه هیچ
ای هیچ برای هیچ بر هیچ مپیچ 
دانی که پس از عمر چه ماند باقی 
مهر است و محبت است و باقی همه هیچ

----------


## amirhossein78

Up again :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Bahar_

1.آقا دکی :Y (399): 
2.ندیدم  :Y (479): 
3.فکر کنم :Yahoo (3): 
4.نه  :Yahoo (65): 
5.نمیدونم :Y (668): 
6.تاپیکش :Y (721): 
12.7 :Yahoo (76): 
8.هردو (مختلط کار میکنه :Yahoo (4):  :Y (673): )
9.فیثاغورس خان :Y (487): 
10.سوسکه :Yahoo (20): 
11.همون فیثاغورس :Yahoo (94): 
12. :Yahoo (1): 
13.ناظر حقشه :Yahoo (99): 
14.ویژگی بد ندیدم،خوبش یاری دهنده :Yahoo (105): 
15.خوبه :Y (553): 
16.
17.آرزوی سلامتی وشادی و موفقیت در تمام مراحل زندگیش :Y (467): 
18.نصیحت ندوس :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amirhossein78

117 نفر تاپیکو دیدن  :Yahoo (21):  فک کنم تو شوک الکتریکی پر بازدید ترین منم و کم جواب گیر هم منم  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

ایرانسل انقد تبلیغ نمی کنه که امیر حسین بقیه رو دعوت به شرکت تو این تاپیک می کنه

فقط یه توصیه از یه داداش بزرگ تر: انقد وابسته به تایید دیگران نباش، برا خودت زندگی کن...

----------

